# Exhaust Suggestions?



## RSJR (9 mo ago)

I'm looking to replace the factory exhaust on my 1965 GTO
And want it to be the closest to OEM original as possible, 
I was referred to Gardner Exhaust but they have a 14 week wait time.. 
Any suggestions for another company? 

Thanks!


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi RSJR.

From my experience it’s worth the wait - if you can.

I put the Inline Tube system on my 68, while it fit well and the materials they use are good/ have held up, the sound on my 65 Gardner system is better and more closely resembles the factory exhaust sound.


----------



## RSJR (9 mo ago)

Thanks GTOTIGR!
I appreciate the advice! 
I've heard that Gardner is the best. 
It's one of the last items to complete on the car, 
Probably worth the wait! 
Thanks


----------



## VOEGTO (Jun 8, 2011)

Waldrons Exhaust in MI. Good work and nice folks.


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

VOEGTO said:


> Waldrons Exhaust in MI. Good work and nice folks.


Their lead time is 10-12 wks per their website but looks like nice workmanship.


----------



## thepinkmonkey (11 mo ago)

RSJR said:


> I'm looking to replace the factory exhaust on my 1965 GTO
> And want it to be the closest to OEM original as possible,
> I was referred to Gardner Exhaust but they have a 14 week wait time..
> Any suggestions for another company?
> ...


For what it's worth, I am putting in a new exhaust for my '65 over the winter, looked at the options, and decided on Ames Performance. Trying to keep it as "original" as possible too. $459 plus $125 for shipping, manual without splitters. Hangers and hardware add another $56. My research said these are the closest to OEM, and no modifications required. Lead time is 4-6 weeks. Good luck!


----------

